# Garmin/Tritronics Pro 550 and water use



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

I have been researching new collars and really like the features of the pro 550 but am a little leery about the "water resistant" rating of it. The old TT sport basic says its "waterproof" yet the new model is "resistant" and says "showering and swimming" are unsuitable activities. What has anybody's experience with this collar in the water whether hunting or training been, any problems? I don't want to buy it, have it fail and be told I'm 'sol' because the dog swam with it on. Thanks


----------



## lorneparker1 (Mar 22, 2015)

ive had the collar for about 2 months. been in saltwater and fresh quite a bit and hasn't skipped a beat


----------



## DA6536 (May 10, 2015)

Have you ever considered the Dogtra 1900NCP, Ive had it for 7 years now and do most of my hunting in salt water. Its alot cheaper and smaller transmitter makes it easier to conseal and also you don't have a switch for mommentary/continuous. One button for nick, one for continuous and one for vibrate. Thats just my opinion, not saying the Pro 550 is no good, I personally wouldn't spend that kind of money when theres other collars out there for half the price and the same performance.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have had no issues with my 550 and it is in the water a lot.


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

No problems at all. Build quality of the receiver seems as good as the old model.


----------



## Mullet Hunter (Feb 27, 2014)

Pull the trigger I did today and will never look back! Awesome collar spent the afternoon in the pond so I think your safe...


----------



## Mullet Hunter (Feb 27, 2014)

Tying to figure this thing out is the bark limiter always active?


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

No, it becomes active when you activate it


----------



## Mullet Hunter (Feb 27, 2014)

They offer it on the delta sport, one would think it would be on this Cadillac.


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

Mullet Hunter said:


> They offer it on the delta sport, one would think it would be on this Cadillac.


The bark collar is part of the 550. To turn it on you push and hold the receiver button down until the led turns blue. It work independent of the transmitter......

When all else fails, read the instructions (page 10).....


----------



## Slickpup (Mar 12, 2015)

I thought the bark limiter was always on too because it always flashed green. I called Garmin because I didn't like the thought of a flashing green light just before sunrise while duck hunting. The tech said it always blinks green in normal use mode. I said "what about the flashing green light while duck hunting?" He said just use some black electrical tape if needed. I suppose that will be an easy fix.


----------



## cflinchum (Apr 28, 2015)

I've had my collar for 6 months and it's in the water everyday for at least an hour, not an issue yet


----------

